# Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?



## MefoFan (11. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen Fischfinder zulegen und ihn überwiegend
an der Ostseeküste vom Kleinboot aus nutzen. 

Das Echolot sollte nicht mehr als 300€ kosten.

Das neue Lowrance Mark-5x Pro liegt in dieser Preisklasse. Hat jemand Ahnung ob dieses Echo O.K. ist, bzw. welche Alternativen gibt es?

Das Lowrance Mark-5x Pro hat ja diesen 83/200 kHz und bis über 60° bzw. 120° Sendewinkel Heckgeber. Welche Vorteile hat man dadurch?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dirk_001 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Hallo Marco,
ich hab das Echo auch ins Auge gefasst und ich denke in der Preisklasse gibts nix Besseres.
Alternativ bei den Humminbird Geräte wäre das 718 was allerdings durch die kleinere Display Auflösung eher 2. Wahl ist, Pluspunkt ist halt die Erweiterbarkeit mit GPS.
Ich denke das Mark 5x Pro ist eine gute Wahl bei der man nichts falsch macht :m
Mit der 60° / 120° Abdeckung deckst du einen grösseren Bereich unter deinem Boot ab. Das geht zwar auf die möglich erreichbare Tiefe aber wenn du in der Ostsee unterwegs bist ist das egal.
Interessant wäre mal ein Bericht von einem Norwegenfahrer der das Mark 5x Pro dort eingesetzt hat.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## MefoFan (13. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Moin Moin,

danke für deine Antwort!

Ich denke auch das es ein gutes Gerät ist und
werde bei Gelegenheit zu schlagen.

Mfg Marco


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (13. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Ich würde das Lowrance Mark-5x Pro nicht empfehlen!

Bei einem Sendekegel von 60° erfasst dieser eine Fläche, die etwa so groß ist, wie die Wassertiefe. Z. B. bei 20 Metern Tiefe sind es 20 Meter ums Boot. Diese Daten muss das Gerät dann auf die 2D-Anzeige bringen und ganz ehrlich, bei 2400 Watt kriegt man da kein gutes Ergebnis aufm Display. Auch der Bodengrund kann nicht wirklich detailliert dargestellt werden. Außerdem beeinträchtigt zusätzlich das Salzwasser die Arbeit des Echolotes.

Noch schlimmer ist es bei 120°.


----------



## Dirk_001 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Er schon wieder |kopfkrat
20m in Küstenbereich muss man erstmal finden und was soll er mit einem 200/50 Gerät anfangen bei den Tiefen ?
Er hat dann eine "super Auflösung" aber deckt grad mal 2-3m unterm Boot ab.... und bei 5m Wassertiefe machste das Echo aus weil der Abtastbereich zu klein ist um was zu finden.
Wenn du schon sagst das diese Echo nix taugt dann biete ihm auch eine Alternative in seiner Preislage an :m

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (13. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Ja er schon wieder...Du hast Dir ja offenkundig noch nicht einmal eigene Gedanken gemacht.

Wie kann man denn ein Gerät empfehlen, das gerade erst aufm Markt ist und von dem noch überhaupt keine Meinungen existieren?

HAST DU ES SCHON IN DER OSTSEE AUSPROBIERT? JA ODER NEIN?

Bei der Antwort nein kannste Dir ja ausrechnen, was Deine Empfehlung dann wert ist - sorry, ist so.

Dann erzähl doch mal, wie ein Echolot funktioniert...wenn Du Dich darüber ein wenig informierst, kommste vielleicht selbst drauf.


----------



## Dirk_001 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Na nicht frech werden #d
Tu wenigstens Marco einen Gefallen und versuch seine Frage zu beantworten, sollte für dich ja überhaupt kein Problem sein, oder ? ... und bleib mal realistisch... er will 300€ ausgeben nicht 3000.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## djblake12 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

@ Fischereiaufsicht

Könntest du dann bitte ein Vergleichs Echolot bzw. eines welches du empfehlen würdest nennen - in der gleichen Preisklasse wie das Lowrance Mark-5x Pro!!

Danke


----------



## MefoFan (13. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

@ Fischereiaufsicht

Hallo!
Welches Echo kannst du,in dieser Preisklasse,empfehlen?

Ein Bekannter hat das X125und er ist ganz zufrieden. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen,das das Mark 5X Pro das Nachfolgemodell ist.

Wir fahren im Jahr nicht mehr als 6-7 mal los und der Tiefenbereich ist auch nicht mehr als 30m.

Ich habe gedacht das es für diese Preisklasse ein gutes 
S/W Gerät ist.

Ein z.B. Lowrance Elite 5X ist mir zu teuer, wenn es nur so wenig genutzt wird.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dirk_001 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Hallo Marco,
wie hast du dich entschieden ?
Es würde zwar dein Budget sprengen aber wenn du ein gutes Echolot haben möchtest an dem du richtig lange Spass hast, dann schau dir mal das Lowrance Elite 5 an.
Ich weiss, zu teuer, aber guck trotzdem mal.
Wenn du bei deinen 300€ bleibst dann siehe oben 

Ansonsten hier nochmal eine Liste mit ca. Preisen:
Lowrance 5x Pro    270€ (2400W, 480x480 Pixel, Mono)
HB 718                 300€ (2400W, 320x240 Pixel, GPS Option,Mono)
ab hier wirds interessant:
HB 728                 400€ (4000W, 480x480 Pixel, GPS Option,Mono)
Lowrance Elite 5    500€ (4000W, 480x480 Pixel, Farbe)

Nach oben ist die Liste offen |supergri

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## MefoFan (15. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Tja,
ich kann mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden,
aber vielleicht wird`s auch ein HB 728.

Die 4000W Sendeleistung, bzw 500W RMS und ein GPS
zum nachrüsten sprechen für sich.
Das ist dann aber auch die Schmerzgrenze, weil ich jetzt schon weiß, das ich die nächste Zeit sowieso nicht auf`s Wasser komme.
Deshalb eilt es auch nicht mit dem Kauf!
Aber schonmal ein Echo haben wäre auch nicht schlecht |rolleyes...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dirk_001 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Wenn du es kaufst und dann monatelang rumliegen lässt verschenkst du Garantiezeit |kopfkrat


----------



## MefoFan (15. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte Echolot für die Ostsee kaufen...Welches?... Lowrance Mark-5x Pro?*

Stimmt, deshalb werde ich warscheinlich noch ein bißchen warten und dann doch etwas mehr ausgeben---> HB728
Gruß Marco


----------

